# Hackintosh - kakewalk avec GA - z68xp-UD3 ?



## housgreg (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis en train de me faire un hackintosh, je viens de commander les composants!
Carte mere : Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 (Révision B3) + OCZ Vertex 3 - 120 Go
Carte graphique : Nvidia GTX480 (celle de MSI - N480GTX Lightning)
Processeur : Intel Core i7 2600K
ram : 4 x 4 Go DDR3 PC12800

je devrais recevoir tout ça dans 3jours, en attendant je me renseigne sur l'installe de Lion, je pense que la solution la plus simple est Kakewalk (j'ai hésité avec Unibeast, mais bon).
J'ai commencé mon USB boot avec kakewalk mais ma carte mère n'apparait pas dans la liste, est ce un problème ? y-a-t-il une solution svp ?
Ce que j'ai fais (dites moi si c'est une erreur), j'ai choisi une carte mère se rapprochant (genre GA-z68x) en me disant que je changerais dans "Extra" le DSDT.aml et mettre celui de ma carte télécharger sur Tonymacx68.

Ensuite j'ai une autre question, concernant la post-installation (une fois que lion est installé), dois-je utiliser Multibeast ? ou kakewalk le fait aussi bien (sachant que ma carte mère n'apparait pas dans la liste) ?

Merci d'avance,
+++


----------



## polaroid62 (28 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux choisir celui qui te convient. Moi perso j'ai installé avec kakewalk lion mais je dois démarrer avec le cd rbeast car j'ai i double boot avec snow Leopard et donc je peux pas démarrer lion autrement.


----------



## housgreg (28 Novembre 2011)

ok merci, 
mais ta carte mere est-elle dans la liste de carte "Kakewalk" ?
justement la mienne n'y est pas 

j'ai aussi l'intention d'installer en dualboot win7, j'aurais le meme probleme vous pensez ?


----------

